# Anubias and Black Spots



## sunster (Jun 21, 2004)

:-? 75 gallon planted tank...lot of fishes and various plants. 130W light w/ two emp 400's. Anubias has hard rough black spots on the leaves that won't scratch off. Flowers try and bloom but don't quite get there. Other plants are thriving but lacking........crispy leaves, yellowing etc. No CO2 injections.

Used to have 15 gallon planted and it was beautiful.........

HELP!


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Plants spots could be black beard algae. That's a pain and the only real answer is injected C02, and even that doesn't always do the trick.

Do you use Excel? That can give a carbon source without C02.
Do you have plant tabs under the roots or do water column fertilization. It does not sound like your plants are thriving, mostly likely because they are lacking something. When the plants aren't thriving, algae has an opportunity to get a foot-hold, which you definitely don't want.


----------



## CHBGator (Oct 5, 2006)

Anubias gets algae on it real easy if its directly under lights. Try placing them so they are shaded a bit by the other plants. I also have the same question as hollyfish2000 in regards to Excel or other ferts with CO2. The yellowing and sometimes holes in the leaves means your lacking proper nutrients for them.


----------



## sunster (Jun 21, 2004)

I was using Excel, Potassium and Nitrogen. Obviously not consistant enough. I'll go back to dosing regularly. I really don't want to get into CO2 injections - one reason I chose the low maintenance low light plants. I only have 130W of light. The only plants really looking great are my crypts. I've got holey rock and driftwood from India. Fish are doing awesome......tank mates are

5 angelfish
5 plats
2 bristlenose
2 dojo
4 cory
5 very low aggression cichlid
10 red fin
2 cats

Thanks for the feedback.....I may post a pic for easier recognition of problem.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

You don't have a low light tank. Your plants are carbon deprived and the liquid carbon supplement is not an equivalent replacement for CO2. Your quick and dirty fix would be to try the broken photo period trick.

Long term, you may want to head over to http://www.barrreport.com/
Tom is one of the true green thumb aquarists out there.

If you're content with the answer above... stop reading 

If you're ready to argue the old watts per gallon rule, keep reading...

130w of light is 130w worth of light shining down into your aquarium...

A common 75g tank is 4ft by 18" by 21" tall
130/75 = 1.7333 W/g

But wait!  The most common 55g tank is 4ft by the exact same height... 21"

130/55= 2.36 W/g

We won't get into the 4ft 65g tanks that are only 17" tall and what that does to the rule 

Please ignore the rule and learn about plants requirements. Grow plants, not fight algae.


----------

